# Kang Su Hai



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This is one ship of second hand sold to China. this PANAMAX B/C is KANG SU HAI built by Mitsubushi Heavy Industries.in 1975 grt. 35252 as VESTEROY. now she is still in service to COSCO SHENZEN. pict. at Genoa june 1985.
Now in the area where the pic was taken the silos in the background were
demolisched and a new luxury area for cruise ships is on building.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> This is one ship of second hand sold to China. this PANAMAX B/C is KANG SU HAI built by Mitsubushi Heavy Industries.in 1975 grt. 35252 as VESTEROY. now she is still in service to COSCO SHENZEN. pict. at Genoa june 1985.
> Now in the area where the pic was taken the silos in the background were
> demolisched and a new luxury area for cruise ships is on building.


At least the area is still being used for ships!!


----------

